# With Jabari Parker out, Jason Kidd turns to other options at power forward



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Madison — Jason Kidd confirmed Monday that Jabari Parker will not make his return until some time in November, after the regular season starts.
> 
> So where does that leave the Milwaukee Bucks at the power forward spot to start the season?
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/with-jabari-parker-out-jason-kidd-turns-to-other-options-at-power-forward-b99599305z1-334430571.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So if Greek Freak starts at PF, Middleton slides to SF, and who else starts alongside MCW in the backcourt? Greivis Vasquez? OJ Mayo?? Jerryd Bayless???


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think I'd go MCW/Middleton/Antetokounmpo/Henson/Monroe

That lineup gives you length and decent balance.


----------

